# growing out malts hair



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I know several of us, including myself, said we were going to let our malt's hair grow out this winter. I am curious to know how many are still trying. I have resisted temptation so far, but it is getting harder. Last night combing out Sugar was quite a chore. I know she hated it too, but she was pretty good about the whole thing. I want straight silky hair







.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

I haven't cut Obi's hair since i got him. He is now 8 months old and the only thing i have cut is around his eyes and his paws. I belive his hair grows very slowly, its definetly not a full coat yet but im working on it. Everyone tells me to cut it because he looks like a girl but i love it this way. the only bad thing is that a couple days after his bath it goes back to being a wavy mess and not silky and straight, but i just gave him his bath and he's looking so handsom!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles hair has been growning now for 3 months, I don't know about letting it continue to grow. From his neck back he looks like a cotton ball. I may give in and go back to puppy cut, right now no mats.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I haven't cut Obi's hair since i got him. He is now 8 months old and the only thing i have cut is around his eyes and his paws. I belive his hair grows very slowly, its definetly not a full coat yet but im working on it. Everyone tells me to cut it because he looks like a girl but i love it this way. the only bad thing is that a couple days after his bath it goes back to being a wavy mess and not silky and straight, but i just gave him his bath and he's looking so handsom![/B]


How old is your baby in your photo gallery? I looked at his pictures and his coat looks pretty silky. The waviness may be becaue it is still different layers. The weight of a full coat will help to keep the hair from tossling so much and therefore look more manageable.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm still trying...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am still growing out Jellybean and Cupcake's coat. It is almost to othe ground!! I am really lucky though because they are blessed with really easy to groom coats (especially Jellybean). They rarely mat. On the other hand, I was planning to grow out Cookie's coat since we cut it down. But I gave in and cut her down again. It was just too much work keeping all the kids in coats.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I know several of us, including myself, said we were going to let our malt's hair grow out this winter. I am curious to know how many are still trying. I have resisted temptation so far, but it is getting harder. Last night combing out Sugar was quite a chore. I know she hated it too, but she was pretty good about the whole thing. I want straight silky hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want straight silky hair, too!

Lady and I are still hanging in there, but I am cheating! The hair on her body is nice, but her legs and chest are cottony and since that's also what gets dirty when she goes out, it's even harder to brush. I have been trimming her feet higher and higher up her legs since her coat is now long enough to cover it! And she had a terrible flare up of her arthritis a few weeks ago and I had to be very gentle and careful brushing her whch meant no tummy brushing. Of course, it was horribly matted after 2 weeks of neglect so I shaved it last week like Saltymalty said her groomer does, and how easy it is now to brush!

KAB, have you tried the Bless the Beasts fur pomade? That and the Chris Christensen brushes and combs are the only way Lady can have a longer coat.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

KAB, have you tried the Bless the Beasts fur pomade? That and the Chris Christensen brushes and combs are the only way Lady can have a longer coat.


No, I have not tried the pomade. Where again do you get it? I do use the Chris Christensen combs and brushes. They are the best


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> KAB, have you tried the Bless the Beasts fur pomade? That and the Chris Christensen brushes and combs are the only way Lady can have a longer coat.
> 
> 
> No, I have not tried the pomade. Where again do you get it? I do use the Chris Christensen combs and brushes. They are the best
> ...


I was going to post the link to QVC and their great Bless the Beast 3 pack, but they don't seem to carry it anymore! What are we gonna do, ladies?
























Here is her regular website, but I think it's more expensive and I've heard it can take weeks to get your order. 

http://www.blessthebeasts.net/


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134092
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't panic... I have ordered off the BTB web site and usually get my order within a week...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Darn! They're out of the fur pomade!

Still panicking.........!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Just my luck. You tell me something to try and they are out of it







.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

I am wondering how long it should usually take to grow out a short puppy cut long enough to almost touch the floor??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, I am attempting to keep Neyland's hair long for now. It is still in puppy layers and SO cute.








He really has a completely different coat than Brinkley, and I am amazed at how it doesn't matt for now. He only gets matts around his butt and back legs so far. I know we are probably in for a coat change...but I am going to try and keep it this way for now. If he doesn't get much bigger, it won't take long for his longest layer to be at the floor.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I am wondering how long it should usually take to grow out a short puppy cut long enough to almost touch the floor??[/B]


I am by no means an expert, but from what others more knowledgable have posted here, I think a lot depends on the type of coat. A proper silky coat is fast growing, but a cottony coat grows pretty slowly. 

I have heard some say they can grow a coat in a matter of months, others say it takes a whole year.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I am going to try to grow Noel's coat out. But she is still young and I'm all stressed over her coat changing when she gets her big girl hair. 

Right now she loves to be combed and only really mats around her but. I just love the long coats and would love to have her in one.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Jellybean and Cupcake has hair almost to the ground now and they are just over 6 months. If I am careful, I think they will hit the ground by 8 months. Sparkle was the same .. hair to the ground by 8 months. Cookie from different lines took longer. I didn't get her hair to the ground till almost a year.

I find that the first growth from puppyhood is always the easiest and fastest. Once you cut them down, it seems to take much longer to grow back. Also, the ears and tail always seem to take longer to grow out.

Some Maltese will never have coats that hit the ground. It takes a lot of grooming and you have to be careful that the hair doesn't break on carpets etc.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

L.E. has a cottony coat, but it didn't used to be as bad as it now with all the matting. I think she's getting her adult coat in because it seems like no matter what I do she gets mats. I love her in a long puppy cut that looks kinda shaggy, but it's been hard to keep her looking neat and tidy. I'll be so happy when her coat is what it is! Until then, she'll have to stay cut o the shorter side.

Are there any pictures of the fluffbutts with longer hair, for those who are growing it long? I bet they look gorgeous!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

There's no hope for Kylee in full coat but when I get PJ the breeder said that his coat is thin/silky so it will be easy to grow out. I am excited to do that...I would love to have one short and one long...the best of both worlds.

Is there a huge difference between thin silk and thick silky coats? Is one more preferable over another...is one easier than the other? Just wondering.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Every time we get midway I give up, and back to the very short puppy cut we go...Sylphide loves her puppy cuts, and starts getting grumpy once her hair grows to a certain length. She has a cottony coat and gets hot when it grows long. Shrek has a silky coat, but he and Sylphide wrestle so hard that once he reaches a certain length it starts to mat.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm planning to grow Rosie's hair out, but it's only at mid length to the ground now. I would really like to see her in full coat, hopefully pretty soon.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

If you look at lilly's album you can see how short the last groomer shaved her. I cried!! She went in looking like the fluffball in picture on the side and came out looking shaved. I just was so upset!! We have been trying to grow it ever since and it is still at only a longer puppy coat. I so want it long but I goofed and put cute little clothes on her for a day and it just matted her hair and I guess I just have to be more dillagent to get those matts out. I so want it long again. She looked so pretty when she was long. The last groomer said she would do a long coat on a dog unless they were an old dog ( that my one year old had teenage hair and it grew to fast and thick to deal with it) and that the owner had to be an old lady that had nothing better to do with her time but brush them all day. lol OK time for a new groomer. 
The one before that said she would not do a long coat unless I signed something saying I would bring her in every single week. I am learning that groomers have such differant attitudes with our little babies.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

this is an interesting topic. leise's hair is taking foreveverrrrrr to grow out.. it's growing very slowly but i don't think her adult coat is coming in quite yet.. now all of you are getting me scared!!! im scared now. so many worries...

for all of you long hair maltipoo owners, any tips?


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I have not cut Pippin since I brought him home, so we are 15 months with no haircut. The pic in my siggy was done when he was about 6 months old. He is almost to the floor, he should be at the floor but I let him run around on carpet, wrestle with the other dogs, and basically do whatever he wants. He also has a very silky coat, but the hairs themselves are very thin and fragile and break easily. I would actually consider his coat "shelled", because the outside layers are long but underneath his belly and chest hairs are broken so only about 2 inches long there. I have been debating whether to cut him down, because I am bringing home another puppy next week and that means I have 4 dogs to keep in coat. I feel selfish for not just making the appointment and cutting him down, but to me there is just nothing in the world like a malt in long coat. I just don't know.

I guess I should go take some new pics, huh? I'm a bad mommy, no new pics of my baby in 9 months.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

There's no way I will be growing Abbey's hair out. I envy the people who do such a great job with their malt's hair!







Abbey's hair is about 4 inches long now & it's matting up every day. Plus, after brushing she soon looks like a shaggy mess from rolling around. And it doesn't help that the snow has melted & left behind yucky mud, so everytime Abbey goes out to potty she is covered in mud!







I'm thinking about letting my groomer shave her on the longest setting they can (I think it's 1 1/2 in.), but I'm scared! I like her to be about 3 inches but my groomer said she would have to scissor cut her & it would cost double what I'm paying now.







So, I'm trying to find out how Abbey would look the best - puppy cut, longer puppy cut, short ears, long ears, full beard, trimmed beard? So many decisions!









I will just have to look at everyone else's maltese that have beautiful flowing hair - like our beautiful Sassy!


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

yes i agree abbey. sassy has some pretty locks









whats ideal for a puppy at 6 months? i think a lot of leise's hair broke & it feels like its not even growing...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I have not cut Pippin since I brought him home, so we are 15 months with no haircut. The pic in my siggy was done when he was about 6 months old. He is almost to the floor, he should be at the floor but I let him run around on carpet, wrestle with the other dogs, and basically do whatever he wants. He also has a very silky coat, but the hairs themselves are very thin and fragile and break easily. I would actually consider his coat "shelled", because the outside layers are long but underneath his belly and chest hairs are broken so only about 2 inches long there. I have been debating whether to cut him down, because I am bringing home another puppy next week and that means I have 4 dogs to keep in coat. I feel selfish for not just making the appointment and cutting him down, but to me there is just nothing in the world like a malt in long coat. I just don't know.
> 
> I guess I should go take some new pics, huh? I'm a bad mommy, no new pics of my baby in 9 months.
> 
> ...


I would love to see an updated pic of Pippin. It is going to be hard to beat the one you have now though as your siggy. That is the cutest picture ever







.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow...you all have beautiful puppies!







I wish you all luck to get the long look! I tried once when he was first home, after the first puppy cut, I never went back. I prefer a puppy cut with capone...he looks so cute, it's so easy..not mats! We are both happier with short...

Angie
capone & chase


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

My Pretty Boy will be a year old in Feb and all I have done is mico trimmed the ends. (Which seem to make it lot thicker I thought anyway) He has a very silky coat and so easy to care for. My only trouble I have is he pee's on it and that means more baths for the little guy. His coat is just about to the floor.
[attachment=1921:attachment]
My Pretty Boy

[attachment=1920:attachment]
My Bobo when He was in Full Coat I gave up and cut him down though.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

A few months ago we gave Indy a shave on his tummy for neutering and some on his fluff butt and legs for mats







Since then we have let it grow, but it is slow growing and mats so easily







I will hold out till warmer weather and then I think it will be puppy cut time







Then we will have a fresh start and see where that takes us


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> There's no hope for Kylee in full coat but when I get PJ the breeder said that his coat is thin/silky so it will be easy to grow out. I am excited to do that...I would love to have one short and one long...the best of both worlds.
> 
> Is there a huge difference between thin silk and thick silky coats? Is one more preferable over another...is one easier than the other? Just wondering.[/B]


Sparkle has a thin silk coat and Jellybean has a thick silk coat. Sparkle's coat breaks a lot easier while Jellybean's coat is easier for me to maintain. I believe a thick silk coat is perferred over a thinner coat.


----------

